# Reck's 8gal-ish Low Tech Riparium



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Documentation of when I started the riparium can be seen here: 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/start-recks-journey-into-planted-tanks-aug-2012-aug-2014-a-30994/index9.html

Here are pics updated this evening.
I had a significant melt of all plants in the tank around 1.5 months ago. The emerging plants were taking up nutrients very quickly and the tank was bottoming out of nitrates and phosphates. I am now dosing half EI into a low tech tank!

22gal Munster tank

Lighting: Rapid LED, 2 warm, 2 neutral, 2 cool CREEs - 40deg lenses

Filtration: Fluval U1

Substrate: ADA and Pool Sand

Emerged plants:
Pilea Cadierei 
Peace Lily 
Echinodorus Marble Queen
Tillansia Ionantha

Submerged plants:
Cryptocoryne 'Green Gecko'
Cryptocoryne Affinis "Metallic Red"
Cryptocoryne Nurii "Pahang Mutated"
Cryptocoryne Nurii
Ludwigia Sessiflora
Subwassertang
Anubias Barteri

Fauna: Otos, Dwarf Red Gularis





































Edit: Strange I thought I had rotated the pictures.... Won't save on photobucket?


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Looks amazing, Reckon!
I'm impressed that you manage all these different plants in a low-tech setup.
Ever tempted to throw a lizard in there?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

UnderseaGal said:


> Looks amazing, Reckon!
> I'm impressed that you manage all these different plants in a low-tech setup.
> Ever tempted to throw a lizard in there?


Thanks for your comment!

Nah, just a few crypts, anubias, and subwasstertang really. Just different species. These are easy to keep in a low tech set up. 
I do wish I could do a bit more for the other 2/3 open space. I think I would need more wood for the lizard to hang on and frogs are a bit too risky.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Subwassertang, Anubias, and Crypts have all grown out a bit. Just give em a little light, GH, some nutrients, and let these low light plants do their thing 

Here's an update via video:


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I know it looked like an empty tank but lil Toshi got a bit skittish from the water change I did tonight. Here's the little fella:


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Neat idea. I always like a really natural tank set-up


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good!! Great selections of plants, love how well they are doing.  Thanks for sharing...


----------

